# Garbled sound



## mramir74 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello all,

I recently setup DoD. I am able to download and watch the shows, but they all have garbled sound. I tried resetting my HR20-100 receiver many times and it still has the problem. Can someone help?


----------



## mramir74 (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

That's not a problem I've seen mentioned here. 

Can you be more specific about what "garbled" means? Also, how are you processing the DVR's audio .... AV Receiver? Your TV? How is everything connected?


----------



## mramir74 (Jul 2, 2007)

The best way to describe the problem is that the video and audio play but the sound is all distorted. I can't hear clearly it's like the audio goes in and out. 

The receiver is hooked up directly to my TV. I don't have any issues with regular TV or playing back any HD or SD recorded programs.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Tell us some of the shows you've downloaded with this problem. I'll try downloading the same one to see if I have the problem, too. But so far I've not had any audio issues with any downloaded shows or movies.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I too have noticed that the sound _and_ PQ is not on par with what you get off the sats. Just try reading the credits after a DoD movie and you will see what I mean. And the sound doesn't have as good of stereo seperation as the sats do.


----------



## mramir74 (Jul 2, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Tell us some of the shows you've downloaded with this problem. I'll try downloading the same one to see if I have the problem, too. But so far I've not had any audio issues with any downloaded shows or movies.


I downloaded some of the History Channel, Human Weapon series. Any one of them gets the problem.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mramir74 said:


> I downloaded some of the History Channel, Human Weapon series. Any one of them gets the problem.


I'll try downloading one and see what happens.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I downloaded the two "Human Weapon" episodes on DOD and both had audio that sounded great on my HR20-700. My DVR's audio is connected via digital audio cable to my Sony DD5.1 AV Receiver.

Not sure what's going on with your equipment, mramir74. How is your DVR's audio connected to your TV .... HDMI? Analog RCA (red/white)?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

mramir74 said:


> The best way to describe the problem is that the video and audio play but the sound is all distorted. I can't hear clearly it's like the audio goes in and out.
> 
> The receiver is hooked up directly to my TV. I don't have any issues with regular TV or playing back any HD or SD recorded programs.


try turning off DD in the audio of the menu and see if it clears


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

armophob said:


> try turning off DD in the audio of the menu and see if it clears


That's a good idea. The episodes I downloaded at PCM 2-channel audio.


----------



## mramir74 (Jul 2, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> I downloaded the two "Human Weapon" episodes on DOD and both had audio that sounded great on my HR20-700. My DVR's audio is connected via digital audio cable to my Sony DD5.1 AV Receiver.
> 
> Not sure what's going on with your equipment, mramir74. How is your DVR's audio connected to your TV .... HDMI? Analog RCA (red/white)?


HDMI. I'll try disabling DD


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

mramir74 said:


> HDMI. I'll try disabling DD


Yea, if you not hooking up to a receiver, DD does not do you any good.


----------



## mramir74 (Jul 2, 2007)

Disabled DD, but still audio is garbled. I'm resetting the receiver again.


----------



## mramir74 (Jul 2, 2007)

Still getting garbled audio.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mramir74 said:


> Still getting garbled audio.


Sorry, don't know what more to suggest. I had no audio issues with those downloads at all.

Is it *just* DOD downloads that have this audio problem? Can you isolate one specific audio defect, rewind the recording slightly, and repeatably play back that defect? That would give us an indication if the defect is in the recording, or some other playback issue.


----------



## mramir74 (Jul 2, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Sorry, don't know what more to suggest. I had no audio issues with those downloads at all.
> 
> Is it *just* DOD downloads that have this audio problem? Can you isolate one specific audio defect, rewind the recording slightly, and repeatably play back that defect? That would give us an indication if the defect is in the recording, or some other playback issue.




It is only on DOD downloads. The audio defect occurs throughout the whole downloaded show. Is it something to do with my internet connection? I don't think it does, but this is truly weird. I really like this new feature, but I can't hear a thing.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

mramir74 said:


> It is only on DOD downloads. The audio defect occurs throughout the whole downloaded show. Is it something to do with my internet connection? I don't think it does, but this is truly weird. I really like this new feature, but I can't hear a thing.


I think what he was asking was to go back during playback and make sure the garbled audio occurs exactly the same in the exact same point of the recording in lieu of a random trouble that is occurring while playing DOD's


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mramir74 said:


> It is only on DOD downloads. The audio defect occurs throughout the whole downloaded show. Is it something to do with my internet connection? I don't think it does, but this is truly weird. I really like this new feature, but I can't hear a thing.


Not sure how your internet connection could cause problems with just the DOD recording's audio and not its video. Perhaps it's a defective DVR?


----------



## mramir74 (Jul 2, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Not sure how your internet connection could cause problems with just the DOD recording's audio and not its video. Perhaps it's a defective DVR?


Maybe. it sucks I can't use it. Can I get support from DTV with this beta?


----------



## mramir74 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have the HR20-100. Maybe I need to get the HR20-700


----------

